# How to get your music for orchestra performed by realistic virtual instruments online



## alch (Mar 24, 2013)

We (orchestra composers) should not think about virtual instruments, digital audio workstations (DAW) and mastering. We have a lot to know and to do to compose music for orchestra. Composing on paper or in notation software yields best results, but notation software has low sound quality - this is why orchestra composers need to perform music live, or install and use digital audio workstation (DAW) with high quality virtual instruments - or ask a sound engineer to make demo.

But it seems that there is an alternative way now: export MIDI from notation software (Sibelius, Finale, MuseScore etc.) and upload to Artinfuser Studio website - it will quickly perform orchestra music using high quality virtual instruments in DAW automatically using sophisticated algorithms: https://artinfuser.com/studio


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I'll have to try that out. I've been using NotePerformer which is far better than the native playback in Finale. What I really hope to find someday is a playback package that more accurately represents the sound AND balances in real life. I've learned that when it sounds good on the computer, it's probably not going to be so good with a real orchestra.

Thanks for the tip.


----------

